# [SOLVED] Computer crashes in games with weird colours



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey I have had this problem for about a week now.
Whenever playing games with "high graphics" my computer freezes up and makes some weird colours appear on the screen, and blasts a crashing sound through the speakers :S I'm not sure why it does this, as i have been able to play these games perfectly for some time now. And what confuses me even more is when i play Heroes of Newerth it does the same thing, but when i restart my computer and reconnect it has no problem running the game and doesn't crash. :4-dontkno

My computer specs:
OS: Windows 7 ultimate
Motherboard: Asus P5LD2
CPU: DualCore Intel Pentium D 945, 3400 MHz (17 x 200)
Memory Ram: 4 gig Ram
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT


A picture of my screen as it crashes in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2








PS: I don't know much about computers so if you could please keep it simple I would appreciate it ray:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

First I would recommend downloading directx 9.0c and drivers for your video card, all of which can be found in my signature.

Please download, SIW from my signature as well. Go to hardware then sensors. Take your temperatures while idle, and while in-game for around 10 minutes. We need all the temperatures.

See if any tips in this thread help you,
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

What are all the games are you trying to play, and how old is your computer in general?

If we could get your PSU, it would help as well. PSU information can be found on the PSU sticker, in the computer case. We need:

Model
Make 
Size (watts)
Number of amps on 12v rail.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

hey Zealex thanks for the help

The games I try to play are Modern Warfare 2 and Heroes of Newerth and Dead Space

directx 9.0c, is now installed and same for video drivers
the temperatures are as following when on the desktop:
SYSTIN: Value: 46C Min: 45C Max: 46C
CPUTIN: Value: 49C Min: 49C Max: 60C
AUXTIN: Value: 123C Min: 112C Max:127C
But i can't get the temperatures while in game as it crashes before i can get to it
PSU:
Model: 300X
Make: Codegen
Size: 350W
Number of amps on 12v rail: 16A


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

Well I see some issues already. First what exactly is Auxtin? Is it the "blue bar" in SIW? What is under it, your video card I assume? Take a screenshot and post it here if you prefer.

What ever is 123c, is *WAY, WAY, WAY* to hot for idle. That is* DANGEROUS*. 

Your PSU seems pretty weak as well, a 350w, with 16 amps is not suitable for a pci-e card. Was this computer prebuilt, custom built or upgraded recently? I'm not exactly to sure if the error is caused by your PSU, but it's defiantly something you should consider. But first, let me see what is overheating so high. Asked before, did you upgraded anything? Because I feel you upgraded something, and the PSU doesn't support it= overheat.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

here is a screen shot of what SIW tells me about the temperature:








And the computer is a home made computer, about 1 year old. and yes i have recently upgraded my graphics card from a GIGABYTE GeForce 7600 to the NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT but that is over 2 months ago :4-dontkno

Thank you for your patience so far :smile:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

No need to thank me . SIW is really weird, I never seen that before. Alright, can you try this program instead.

http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

Download the 64 bit version, I assume your using 64 bit since it says it under your name.

Tell me if there are similar results, or actually show hardware names. 

I think you will need to get a new PSU, but lets focus on this temperature issue first.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

This program says the exact same


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

That is truly weird! Okay, I guess the other program that comes to mind is Everest. 

Here:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Install and run it, go to Computer, then sensor and post what you see. I am hoping it will give hardware components this time. Otherwise I think temperatures can be looked up in the bios.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

I think this makes more sense


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

I don't think AUXTin is a real reading due to this link below

http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/406476-auxtin-temperature-what-heck.html


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

I think you are right Redeye as everest does not show anything like that 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...ter-crashes-games-weird-colours-temp-ever.jpg


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*



bimmer-boy said:


> PSU:
> Model: 300X
> Make: Codegen
> Size: 350W
> Number of amps on 12v rail: 16A


I'd get a nice 650w corsair, it gives you a ton of upgradable options. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&cm_re=650w-_-17-139-005-_-Product

I think a 550w would suffice, but I'd go with a 650w. As mentioned before, it gives you so many options for upgrading. Corsair PSU's last for a while.

Try scanning for artifacts using *ATITool*.

Something is weird with your temperatures, try restarting your computer and go into the BIOS and check the temperatures, follow this *guide's step 1*. Step 2-4 are not necessary as we already did them. 



ehow said:


> Check the computer temperatures with BIOS. Not all BIOS include the temperature monitoring options, so you might or might not succeed with this step. To get into BIOS - turn the computer on, and while it's booting, look for a line that says something like "Press F2 to Enter Setup", but it could be a different button, like F1 or F10. Press that button to enter BIOS and look for a tab named something like "Hardware Monitors" or "PC Health", and you will find the temperatures there. Note, however, that while in BIOS, your computer is not doing all that much, so the temperatures might be lower than what you normally experience.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

hmm i will think about buying a new psu, but i do not see why i would suddenly after months give up on me?

but i tried that ATITool but it did the same thing as my games did to my computer (the freeze with the weird colours)

and then i checked my temp in the bios








but as i did this i ran into another screen:








i think this tells me that my computer AMIBIOS (don't know what that is) is from 2006 (which i think is quite old), and when I think back it was in 2006 I had a birthday party and i got a computer, I just didn't realize that it was that old :S maybe i should buy a new motherboard as well as a new PSU? what do you think? and what would you suggest?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

Your 350W PSU is definitely too weak to power a PCIE 8800GT. Codegen is a poor quality make, but even a good quality 350W would be insufficient. PCIE cards need a minimum of 26A on the +12V line. Your 16A is not even enough to power an old AGP card which needs 18A.

If you've been using this computer to play games and run other graphically instensive programs, then you've been lucky to last this long. There's a possibility that your graphics card could have been permanently damaged, but you'll need to install a good quality 550/650W PSU to see what the damage is like.

The weird colours and artifacts are caused by the VRAM on the graphics card overheating or being damaged due to the weak PSU.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

What is your case layout as well, your temps are awfully high for an idle system.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

i don't know why it is that high (the idle temp), my case is always open but maybe it is because i turned my computer on right after a freeze and then took the picture


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

but i will try to buy the CORSAiR PSU and see if that works


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

Get the 650w I mentioned earlier, offers a lot of options. I believe high temperatures can be caused by an inadequate PSU. The 550w should be fine as well, just the 650w may be a better option to invest in if you wish to upgrade. Keep in mind, if you stumble across 550w or 650w cheaper than the corsair. Don't act, consult us first. Just because a PSU says 550w, or 650w, etc. It may not actually act as one. Some PSU's are just plain junk, so try and get a corsair and if you see a cheaper PSU, ask here first so you don't get a bad PSU and have the same issue all over again. 


When you get a proper PSU installed, try running ATITool again. Hopefully your GPU isn't damaged. If it is.... you may need a new GPU and a 650w will offer you better GPU options than a 550w. I strongly recommend the 650w.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

okay i have ordered the PSU, i should be here next week, will pm you guys the result until then, thanks alot!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

Hi, nice to know how everything is coming along. Which PSU did your ordered? Also, just post the response here, we will see it.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

i have ordered the psu you recommended (Corsair TX650W)
but inpatient as i am i tried to play Heroes of Newerth and even Modern Warfare 2 with low graphics, and my pc does not crash while doing so?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

How long were you playing it? It doesn't properly support the GPU, sometimes it will crash sometimes it won't. Once it's get to it's "max" stress I would assume it would crash.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

hey again 

to answer your question I ordered the Corsair TX650W
and it has finally arrived and i have installed it/plugged it in but it did nothing my computer still crashes and gives me those weird colors on the screen whenever playing modern warfare 2 :S


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

hi again
I ordered the Corsair TX650W
and it has finally arrived, so i installed/plugged it in but it hasn't helped, as my computer still crashes when trying to play games :S

so i looked at my computer and i noticed that there was something on my graphics card that isn't plugged in








but there is a protective plastic cap on it (easy to take on and of)


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

and about setting the game to low graphics mw2 crashed eventually


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*



bimmer-boy said:


> so i looked at my computer and i noticed that there was something on my graphics card that isn't plugged in


That's for connecting 2 graphics cards together in SLI. You only have one card, so it's nothing to worry about.

Running a PCIE 8800GT with your old PSU that only provided 16A on the +12V rail for so long (to the point where if was generating artifacts) could have damaged the card. Run *FurMark* to test for artifacts. Preferably test the card in another computer.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

furmark makes my computer crash as well


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

If the power connector is plugged firmly into the card, the graphics fan is spinning, the card is locked into the PCIE slot, the PSU's +12V reading is close to 12.0, and you have the latest driver, it sounds like the card has been damaged by your previous PSU. Test it in another computer or take it to your local PC repair store to test.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

okay i have just ordered a new graphics card i'll let you guys know when it arrives (Tuesday or Wednesday)


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

my new graphics card has arrived and been installed, and my computer is better than ever, thank you so much


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

Okay, everything is working fine? No errors, nothing? 

If so, please mark this thread as solved.


----------



## bimmer-boy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Computer crashes in games with weird colours*

nothing at all


----------

